# Anybody catch anything on a wake bait?



## Hooks-N-Horns270 (Feb 6, 2010)

I bought a 3/4 oz wake bait like this last season and I think just scared the fish away with it. It has great action with a slow, steady retrieve, but the rattle on it is LOUD! I can hear it as soon as I start the retrieve. I'm wondering if it is too loud? Anybody have any luck on one of these? How do you fish them?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2010)

I have an xCalibur 3/4oz wakebait that I've fished a few times.....................and never caught anything on it either. It does make some noise


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 6, 2010)

I LOVE THEM...I love to burn them..then knocked them into anything I can find. I will let them set for just a second after hitting something and usually just after hitting the will try to inhale. If not right after bumping it will be when you first start reeling again.


----------



## Brine (Feb 7, 2010)

Throw it into wood in muddy water.


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a Mann's baby -1 Baby bass color. Loudest thing I every heard. Got it in Nov, and caught a crappie just playing around with it seeing what it fished like. Caught me all off guard. I think its going to work great at the ponds i fish come spawning season, and I run it over there head's a few time's and then just let it sit there.


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 7, 2010)

Fellers I use these things more than spinnerbaits any more,,,,,,They some fish catchin machines I throw right in the middle of lay downs ...crappie beds ...stump beds..... over top of weed-lines..... and their ecceptionally good on schooling fish when their busting bait fish or insect hatches on top......My favorite is the Footloose by Bandit lures.....All I can say is hold on......They want to take it away from ya when they hit these things....Some really fun fishing........JIGGY


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 7, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> Fellers I use these things more than spinnerbaits any more...




I don't even use a spinner bait anymore other than slow rolling one. ..These are the best thing i have found for covering water.


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh I still throw a spinnerbait too...Sometimes when yer waking a bait if ya just catchin the small fish if ya'll slow roll a spinnerbait or a deeper crankbait under those small fish you;ll catch bigger fish by doing it like that sometimes those bigger fish will sit under the smaller fish and let them do all the dirty work for em big fish are lazy they'll let the smaller fish run thru the shad or baitfish and do all the slashing and busting for them then they'll come under the kill and mop up.....JIGGY


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have the same one as pictured... Only caught one fish.. a decent pike in about 1.5 of water in a bay... but waking spinner baits produces pretty well for me.. something about the extra sunlight hitting the blades really helps.. plus if you get in an area where your crank bait is making minnows and whatnot jump out of the water, its time to burn it right under the surface, and even let it break the surface every once in a while


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 7, 2010)

This won't help in your situation, but the Mann's Baby -1 has become my favorite Redfish bait. We do catch a lot of marsh Bass on them as a by-catch. The only problem I have had is the factory hooks are too light. The hooks are shot after 1 Red. We made a Venice,LA trip last year and caught over 50 bass and about 50 Reds on them in one weekend.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep sure have (but not that one you have pictured), but I still think a double willow spinnerbait is a better choice, as it can be waked or fished deeper. But you can bet ill have a buzzjet jr tied on come spring.


----------



## Hooks-N-Horns270 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hopefully this summer it will produce or I'll just bury it in my tackle box with the other baits that I never catch anything on.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 8, 2010)

If it helps any, I do the best with mine in clear wAter on clear blue skies.


----------



## Bemisboy1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I crash them through the weeds with 16 lb braided test.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2010)

I fish them real slow and they usually get hit near the boat. The Waters I fish around here are all shallow.....8 feet or less.

I will be honest though I usually grab a jerk bait first. I feel more confident in the pause jerk method with a suspending bait like an X-Rap.


----------

